# Nubian: Lump on jaw



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

My nubian doe has a hard lump on her jaw, about two inches behind the corner of her mouth. About the size of a big marble and hard. Of course I first thought "CL" but it doesn't seem to be in the right spot or firmness. I've noticed it for about a week, and it doesn't seem to be growing or shrinking. No other lumps anywhere.

Any ideas? Should I be worried? Anything I can do?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am also quite curious as to how many of us have been having issues of a hard lump in the exact spot you are describing. It isnt in a normal CL area. So many have had this problem and it has been determined to be a sticker issue. I think that it seems that the dry summer time is when these things show up more perhaps from the abundant stickers. I am wondering if it is even a sticker lodged in the cud area and penetrating to the inside skin layer to form a hard lump. Feel the inside of her cheek and her cud area for a possible sticker or wound. Be very careful of her back teeth. They are very sharp and strong and you can get bit. Submit a picture if you can. Most of us are always very concerned about CL and always are cautious of this.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have seen this before. It is more then likey a splinter or something. 

Is is hard or soft? 

When I had a 4Her with that we took cut it open and squeezed the gunk out and sure enough playing in that stuff we found a good size splinter


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Could be a number of things...but pretend it's CL...just to be safe.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I had a feel in there as best I could, subjecting my fingers to a bunch of tiny little cuts from her teeth. the lump is definitely in the skin, rock hard, and I don't seem to feel any foreign objects, although it is hard to tell because their inner cheeks are so rough. I'm pretty sure it is not CL. Should I just leave it? Is it worthy of a vet visit? Should it be aspirated?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't do anything while it is hard. I would wait and see.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My doe has CL and I lanced her abscess. Before I lanced it, it was rock hard! So just because it's hard doesn't mean it's not CL. I'm usually not one to jump to CL when someone says their goat has an abscess. I'm just saying that it's still a possibility and to not eliminate it because "it's not a common spot."


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How's your doe doing billmac? :hug:


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Likely a salivary cyst. Harmless but uncomfortable. Draw the fluid out with a large gauge needle and squeeze out what you can. Do this to alleviate pressure a few days as needed and it should dry and go away in about 2 weeks.


----------



## foot (Jul 17, 2008)

..Bottle Jaw..?? :?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm reading the recommendations to aspirate or lance the cyst and shaking my head. If anyone recalls my tearful "confession" - I tried that with MY Nubian last month.

HOW do you hold a 140 pound doe still long enough to perform these procedures????

The short version of my story is that I COULDN'T hold her still - even in a staunchion and I ended up gashing her face which then became painful and infected.

Please help Billmac out by explaining HOW to do it. I'd hate for Billmac to go through what I did!

THANKS!

On the plus side; Once my doe's face healed (3 doses of LA200 and several doses of asirin later), the cyst was gone!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

i watched a youtube video of a guy tubing a steer last night. He had him in the stand that locks their head in... and had also wrapped (looked like a ratchet strap) into like a halter around its head to help hold it still while he was inserting the tube. It seemed to work really well.. just a thought that may help if you decide to lance or drain it..
Best of luck to you!! 
and prayers sent from Macon, GA. that this is NOT CL.
ray: ray: ray:


----------

